# Teamviewer authentication failed



## avichandana20000 (Jan 4, 2014)

I am trying to connect to a LAPTOP which is in Bangladesh through TEAMVIEWER 9. After giving ID and PASWORD it shows "authenticating" and then after a minute it shows "authentication rejected".

we are both having same version of teamviewer  

what is the reason?


----------



## icebags (Jan 4, 2014)

try asking bangladeshi laptop to get connect ed from another nearby same network laptop ?
also try setting an inputted pass.


----------



## PrasantaShee (Nov 18, 2016)

*Remote access*

You can contact Teamviewer technical support for the same. Alternatively, if you want to try out something else for your remote access needs, you may try on premise R-HUB remote support servers. It provides a simple and easy to use interface and works well without any hassles.


----------



## billubakra (Nov 18, 2016)

Faced a similar problem, some time back. If Teamviewer is installed in either of the systems remove it using Revo uninstaller and then without installing it try to connect. Also try using a small software like Ammyy Admin and see if it works or not.


----------

